# 1903 springfield military rifle stocks



## wolfie (Feb 26, 2007)

howdy , i am seeking a source for a semi finished 1903 springfield military rifle stock , can be either straight or pistol grip . just item i need to set up my cmp 1903 can some assit in a referral ???
many thanks:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You might go up to this site and join the forums as there are three of them all together. These guys shoot all kinds of different rifles and I am sure somebody can help you out there. Good luck.
http://gunloads.com/index.php


----------



## LAK Supply (Feb 28, 2007)

I was wandering around at Numrich a while back and they had unissued, unfinished military stocks for the 03. I think they were around $120 or so; I can't remember exactly off the top of my head. As well, I'm not sure if they still have them or not. 

If you don't care about originality, Boyds has new production replicas for around $100.


----------

